# Red Patch On Skin? Picture Included



## jamilea

2 weeks ago, a red patch appeared on my lower left calve. Then, I compared it to a penny, it was half the size.

It's definitely not ring worm because my sister had it before and I remember it distinctly, the look.

Also, I tried cortisone cream on it and it has not helped. I don't have any infection. It is not raised and it does not feel like anything. It looks like a giant red birth mark. It's not even itchy or scaly. 

We decided to watch it to see if it got bigger. Now, it is a little bigger than a penny. Does something like this have anything to do with an IBD??

Do you think this is something serious?


----------



## kittykat92

does it fade when you press a glass to it?? Because I have purpera once and it looked a whole lot like that - purpera doesnt fade when you press it


----------



## jamilea

No it does not fade. I just went into the kitchen and pressed a glass to it.

However, I've looked up photos of purpura on google images already and none of them looked like that.

Like here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Purpura

I know that one of the complications of Ulcerative Colitis are skin rashes but I do not know what those look like.


----------



## kittykat92

when i had purpera it looked like that..it wasnt like spotty like on wikipedia and it was similar to your photo  it looked like i had bruised all over me (I was 10 at the time so my memory IS a bit funny) I would get it checked just in case


----------



## jamilea

Yea I don't know. All the pictures of purpura don't look like my leg so hard to say.


----------



## jamilea

Anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## Astra

Hiya Jamilea

A few months back, I got a cluster of these on my chest. I blamed the Pred or Entocort, but I'm off them now, I still have them but they're fading, they're not itchy, sore or raised but look like round birthmarks!
I've googled them, to no avail, I've showed them to my gastro, he said it's common to get skin rashes, I believe it's a Crohnie thang! Dunno?
If it starts to itch, bleed, become raised then see your doc, in the meantime, don't put anything on it
xxx


----------



## D Bergy

It could be the beginning of Psoriasis, but there are so many possibilities, it is hard to nail down.  If it is Psoriasis, it will likely get silvery scares on it over time.  It may be something else though, and some of these things come and go and you never do know what they were.

Dan


----------



## jamilea

Thank you so much for your replies. That makes me feel better. I won't put anything on it for now but I can't help but spray antiseptic on it every now and again. I just don't know what it is and don't want it to spread lol

I have not been diagnosed yet with Crohn's but I have a 1st cousin with Ulcerative Colitis and everything I have been experiencing points to an IBD that has caused peripheral neuropathies and other neuro manifestations. I have to wait until I finish financial assistance apps to figure it out. I was laid off right in the middle of what they think may be MS, diagnosis.

We will see. Thank you again for your ideas.


----------



## Astra

God Yeah, dead right about the neurological symptoms, for years I've gone mental thinking I had MS, RA, ME etc etc
turns out, I'm a Crohnie! and it's my immune system that's F***** !!!
now all these neurological symptoms don't bother me, at the moment I've got neuralgia, it bloody hurts! but by putting it all into perspective, I've not got a brain tumour! lol
stay well
xxx


----------



## jamilea

lol Yes, at least we don't have that. I'm really positive about this and I hope my "doctor" instincts will be correct. I've done so much research!!! 

At least now when I do get to go back to a GI, I can say "Look! I think I know what it is and this is why, now can we just please look into it!"  

Thanks again. I suspected this mark was bowel related but wasn't positive. I've found a handful of things online that place these types of inflammations with bowel diseases. It just doesn't fit any other category.


----------



## Astra

Aw you'll be ok hun
when you put all your aches, pains, and fears into one basket, it'll be named Crohn's, believe me, I'm an old Crohnie!
every twinge, every pain and every ache is Crohns, every mark, every rash and sore is Crohns! No matter where it is on my body!
I'm happier now, cos I'm not dying of some horrible disease, I've got Crohns, and it's manageable. stressin about it will make you worse.
Arming yourself with lots of ammo for the doc is the best thing to do, and screaming in his face always helps!
and maybe grabbin him by the throat for a dx! lol
good luck
xxx


----------



## Dexky

Joanie, when I called you an old chronie you threatened me!!!  I'm sure glad you old chronies are around though.


----------



## Lisa

Is there any change to the skin surface, or is the redness below the skin? Something to keep an eye out for is any additional spots that show up - especially around your knees - it could possibly be the start of erethema nodosum......another oh so not so wonderful thing that goes with crohns'/colitis.....


----------



## Crohn's 35

I have had two of these front shins... Though it was from the sun ,we were in Cozumel on our honey moon and husbands scuba partner was docotor and she said pyoderma,Gangreosum.  I got it mild and do not ignore  this, not others have been so lucky.

Have a doc look at it.  Let us what happens.:goodluck:


----------



## roundtuit

Hi Jamilea!
 I took a photo af a round rash on my hand that _looked exactly_ like yours!( I attached  it) It went away with use of steroid cream and I have not had another to date. The dermatologist was very interested in the photo though so take yours to your next Dr appt. 
I have presented with a multitude of strange rashes since January of this year, and am currently taking Allegra, and another antihistimine as well as steroid cream as needed to keep things under control. They took a skin biopsy last month which was inconclusive, and she said it often takes 2 or 3 biopsies before they "catch it". They suspect it is some sort of autoimmune response likely directly related to the Crohns I am already diagnosed with. I am not that curious anymore after so many mysterius rashes, so I will just keep taking the meds. I like the biopsies less that not knowing.:ywow:
 Good luck with yours and I would love to hear if you ever get any answers.
Joni O


----------



## jamilea

Jettalady said:


> I have had two of these front shins... Though it was from the sun ,we were in Cozumel on our honey moon and husbands scuba partner was docotor and she said pyoderma,Gangreosum.  I got it mild and do not ignore  this, not others have been so lucky.
> 
> Have a dic look at it.  Let us what happens.:goodluck:


Thanks for the advice Jettalady. I looked at the pictures of mild forms of pyoderma. My spot doesn't look like any of those.

I'm laughing at the last part of your post. I know you meant to say doc but you said...well....:blush:


----------



## jamilea

roundtuit said:


> Hi Jamilea!
> I took a photo af a round rash on my hand that _looked exactly_ like yours!( I attached  it) It went away with use of steroid cream and I have not had another to date. The dermatologist was very interested in the photo though so take yours to your next Dr appt.
> I have presented with a multitude of strange rashes since January of this year, and am currently taking Allegra, and another antihistimine as well as steroid cream as needed to keep things under control. They took a skin biopsy last month which was inconclusive, and she said it often takes 2 or 3 biopsies before they "catch it". They suspect it is some sort of autoimmune response likely directly related to the Crohns I am already diagnosed with. I am not that curious anymore after so many mysterius rashes, so I will just keep taking the meds. I like the biopsies less that not knowing.:ywow:
> Good luck with yours and I would love to hear if you ever get any answers.
> Joni O



Joni, wow! I'm floored. That's identical to mine. I didn't have very good lighting but my skin is really pale so I thought it would be better to not do it in such a bright light.

In May of this year, A red spot appeared on my big toe only it was real red but not dark. It was there for 2 days and then was gone. My mom was the one who pointed it out.

I noticed over the last few months, I found 3 spots (one under my L eye, one on my L arm and one on my L knee), they look like a little pin point of a vein, like reddish purple and then there is redness around it on my skin. They are really small marks but the one under my eye looks like it has veined out a bit, strange. It looks almost like tiny broken capillaries. Most of the neurological manifestations that I have are on my L side.

I'm 26 y.o. so the idea of vericose veins didn't seem likely right?


----------



## dreamintwilight

Jami - I have little pinpoint spots on my skin. They are usually due to broken capillaries, yes. There's another medical name for it that I can't think of right now, but is mentioned as a side effect of some medications.

I had a random red spot on my thigh several months ago that appeared out of nowhere. Mine wasn't as circular as yours, but looked rather like a t-rex footprint! Haha. I put some Hydrocortisone cream on it and by that evening it was almost gone. Then the next day it disappeared. It didn't itch or hurt either. I took a picture of it, but never showed it to my doc because it never reappeared. But I still have it on file in case it ever does come back. I imagine it is like what others have said. One of the many autoimmune responses that happen due to our Crohn's. Just keep an eye on it and if it bothers you enough or gets worse, there's nothing wrong with showing it to your doc. Even if it's nothing, you'll have peace of mind and not go crazy imagining all the things it could be!


----------



## Crohn's 35

jamilea said:


> Thanks for the advice Jettalady. I looked at the pictures of mild forms of pyoderma. My spot doesn't look like any of those.
> 
> I'm laughing at the last part of your post. I know you meant to say doc but you said...well....:blush:



Oh my Gosh!!!:ytongue: I was out of town and took a sleeping pill, and it was hitting me really fast, and I am famous for little oopsies, glad I made you laugh tho!  Best medicine. 

PS yes I meant Doc lol:kello:


----------



## jamilea

Yah yah, sure, blame it on the pill :biggrin:


----------



## nowitzkiwebb

I have read that the red patches (lesions) are a symptom of IBD and immundisorders.  They mostly appear on thighs, calves and shins.  I have never had one so im not sure how to treat.


----------



## jamilea

It's now bigger than a quarter. It seems that the redness is breaking up, hard to describe.


----------



## seaofdreams

I suffer from Erythema nodosum http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erythema_nodosum really badly when I'm flaring. Sometimes they show up as very large, inflammed lumps and other times they're just red lesions or bruises. They appear mostly on my calves which is what made me think of it when I saw your photo. Maybe look into it?


----------



## jamilea

Thanks Nicci, I will. I do have erythema in my rectum that is compatible with proctitis, my colonoscopy showed that, well, what they could see anyways lol

Is that related?


----------

